# washing machines?



## 6yrsaway (May 30, 2010)

have been browsing the site for a few weeks now-great site.Dreaming of a jeneau DS45 for coastal cruising and BVI,panama,ecuador-hope to spend a year or so at some time-with all the other modern upgrades,I can't see myself without a washing machine-of all the new and used 40-50ft-why so few? I'll prob be able to afford a used one in about 6 yrs(a used bene, that is),have sailed only a couple of times(each for a week)off the coast of vancouver B.C..For longer voyages of weeks to months,a washing machine would make life a lot easier


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

6yrsaway said:


> have been browsing the site for a few weeks now-great site.Dreaming of a jeneau DS45 for coastal cruising and BVI,panama,ecuador-hope to spend a year or so at some time-with all the other modern upgrades,I can't see myself without a washing machine-of all the new and used 40-50ft-why so few? I'll prob be able to afford a used one in about 6 yrs(a used bene, that is),have sailed only a couple of times(each for a week)off the coast of vancouver B.C..For longer voyages of weeks to months,a washing machine would make life a lot easier


Hello 6yrs, welcome. 

If you haven't tried hand washing, you might try it, it really isn't as bad as you might think. I'm of the opposite opinion on washing machines, even if I had the room on a boat and someone gave me one for free, I would rather take it out and use the space for something else.


----------



## 6yrsaway (May 30, 2010)

thanks wind magic-I just searched "washing machines" and saw there can be quite a few problems-used to wash my only pair of jeans in the sink every night-just thought now with sat and flat screens-and women and


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

6yrsaway said:


> thanks wind magic-I just searched "washing machines" and saw there can be quite a few problems-used to wash my only pair of jeans in the sink every night-just thought now with sat and flat screens-and women and


Well if you have already hand washed clothing then I won't try to convince you that it is fun, you already know better.  Not to worry, there are people here at Sailnet who do have washing machines, I'm sure one of them will be along soon.


----------



## 6yrsaway (May 30, 2010)

wind_magic said:


> Hello 6yrs, welcome.
> 
> If you haven't tried hand washing, you might try it, it really isn't as bad as you might think. I'm of the opposite opinion on washing machines, even if I had the room on a boat and someone gave me one for free, I would rather take it out and use the space for something else.


for 1 to 2 people I agree,still would be a lot better if there were six of you off for a month(maybe with children)-only if they were safe and reliable.Or is that what a crew is for(just kidding)-I'm such a noob


----------



## sc2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Seems to me that on a long passage there is going to be plenty of time to handwash the few clothes that one will need to wear. A place to store a large tub for bedding and sleeping bags might be a problem on a boat under 35 feet. A sufficient volume of fresh water could be another problem in a dry climate.

I've wondered about the same thing but in a different context: I figure that the only way I'll be able to own a decent cruising boat is if I have no other home to support and so I think about doing laundry while living in close proximity to and working in a city while building up a cruising fund. I've always wanted to have laundry facilities in the home when I look for a place to rent because I feel that sitting in a laundromat is a miserable way to spend a Saturday.

Finally, in northern ( or far southern ) climates and during winter a clothes dryer ( an electric tumbler used while motoring, and gas heat ) might be far more useful than a washer, to prevent the high humidity and mildew problems in the cabin if things were just left hanging around and it was raining.

I admit that I have no practical sailing experience to back up these thoughts.

stan


----------



## 6yrsaway (May 30, 2010)

*washer and dryer*

hi stan-I'm pretty far north right now-Edmonton Alberta-and cold-snowed today(yes on may30)-will end up on the coast in/near vancouver or on vanc Island-a dryer in the winter for sure-with a slip-power wouldn't be a problem(I think),was browsing at the jeneau 50DS (prefer the 45)-washer is an option---last time I went sailing was 1986-no cell phones,no internet,satelite com.,solar panels,water makers ect.-when I'm ready to retire or semi retire in about 5-6 yrs-well these boats and equip have come a long way,in another 5 yrs who knows.As for afordability-a 2 bed condo in victoria (comparable to what I have here) is prob 700k-I could actually save 400k(with a few years old model)-plus not have the expense of running 2 cars,taxes,condo fees-ect.,the cost would be comparable( I can justify this somehow)-starting my boat fund this year anyways and once I sell my buisness-sailing to someplace warm in the winter sounds pretty nice to me,some home style comforts along the way wouldn't hurt either.First I'll learn how to sail though.


----------



## bshipp (Dec 18, 2004)

wind_magic said:


> Hello 6yrs, welcome.
> 
> If you haven't tried hand washing, you might try it, it really isn't as bad as you might think.


You're supposed to wash them?


----------



## r.furborough (May 28, 2006)

If you havn't tried the type of washer/drier they fit into boats of this size you may be dissapointed. The 'Splendide' washer/driers have a small capacity and have a very long cycle time and still do not fully dry clothes. The space they occupy is probably better utilized for storage unless the boat is sufficiently large enough, has large fresh water tanks and a Generator and has space for a conventional washer and separate drier.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have the wonder wash which is a hand crank enclosed tub that washes 5 pounds or so of cloths very well. Everything comes out very clean and doesn't use a lot of water.


----------

